# Aiming / optic system for Wasp Uniphoxx ?



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Has anyone seen, made, thought of.... an aiming system for the Wasp Uniphoxx?

I shoot mine TTF and am thinking that an aiming system could be attached / fixed through the tube hole.

Any thoughts or ideas on that?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You can use a marker and just draw a aiming point on the band or from depending on how you aim


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No harm in giving it a bash. Obviously it does come with an aiming point - but its small.

Just need to be sure whatever you do it won't damage the bands.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

romanljc said:


> You can use a marker and just draw a aiming point on the band or from depending on how you aim


Cheers guys
I was thinking of something that could relate to differrent ranges. For example at 20yd i am spot on with the aiming dimp, but at 10yd i need quite a lot of hold under.
I think this is where OTT really wins as its far easier to have reference points along the vertical axis that are directly in line with the band.

Answers on a postcard i guess...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Blaze said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > You can use a marker and just draw a aiming point on the band or from depending on how you aim
> ...


 I make them for all the slingshots I use ott not sure about ttf dont shoot that way anymore ,but I'm sure there is way. It all depends on your aim points how much of a pain it will be to come up with something .


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Sight Right Card from Hitman Slingshots.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

romanljc said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


I have half an idea. Have got a few bits on order to make a small sight, if it works i will post up the details. Cheers


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

stevekt said:


> Sight Right Card from Hitman Slingshots.


I have a similar idea..... the sight right really only works well on OTT, but i'm looking for something for TTF. I have half an idea to make something up similar to the sight right. Cheers


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Blaze said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > Sight Right Card from Hitman Slingshots.
> ...


 take a look at that should give you a few ideas


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I gave homemade fiber optic sights a try on one of my board cut slingshots (photo) - maybe this could be a viable option?

In the worst case, some super glue would keep something similar in place if drilling is not an option.

Not difficult to make with a bit of patience, and fiber optic rod from Aliexpress - see below:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32873084720.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.37.278725c5qJE9to&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_7_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10134%2Csearchweb201603_52%2CppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=ff44edd6-1b00-4d12-8c26-e0058c018ac5-5&algo_pvid=ff44edd6-1b00-4d12-8c26-e0058c018ac5

Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

A bit late to the party, but I saw a video of a Uniphox review and they showed the new wasp clips as well as two others one of which had fiber optics and were 3D printed was made by Meridion Bendo. They were called the Pro Clip X but having searched, I can not find them. Shame, they look good.

Here is the video


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Talaman said:


> A bit late to the party, but I saw a video of a Uniphox review and they showed the new wasp clips as well as two others one of which had fiber optics and were 3D printed was made by Meridion Bendo. They were called the Pro Clip X but having searched, I can not find them. Shame, they look good.
> 
> Here is the video


The website for the Pro Clip XX is not up but they are on Facebook. Not sure how fast they are responding with the current virus situation but worth a try. https://www.facebook.com/slingshotwarehouse


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Guess we can look out for some cnc'd alloy ones soon


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I cant find my picture of my aiming set up, Ill work on finding it today. I know I could have just not told you this and found the picture and posted it. but I wanted to be supportive. And now telling you its coming I have too. im a man of my word.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

This fork is interchangeable for a couple other handles ive made. So I shoot the same fork which adds to my accuracy. This fork came with a cheap plastic fiber optic sight. I didnt really get along with it. I replaced the plastic with an steal nail and cut the head off and rounded it over so it wouldnt damage my bands. (top right of fork, I shoot left handed ott gangster style) I bent the sight tip over and filed it to be flat with the band edge. It has a set screw that I can move it up or down about 1/2 an inch. Once I got it sighted in I never had to adjust it. I know for larger ammo I put the sight dot high on the target and so on for lighter ammo. It wouldnt be hard to do this simple set up on a wood/resin or composite sling.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Here are the other handles and custom carrying case, also is just the fork. I hope this is clear enough. I know its not a wasp uniphoxx but it may get your wheels turning.


----------

